# Mojo wristbands?



## Crazy Equestrian (8 August 2014)

I started to get intrigued by them when I heard they gave the GB pony team one each, now i would like to know if they actually work or is the placebo affect very strong! Is there any actual science behind them?


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (8 August 2014)

We borrowed one and popped it on a particularly lazy racehorse for his race - it didn't affect his performance in the slightest. We also tried a chill out one  on a buzzy horse. Again no effect.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (9 August 2014)

Placebo.


----------



## dappyness (9 August 2014)

I bought one at the equine fair in Exeter just before Christmas.  I was actually amazed at the demo and so was my friend who is a doctor.  We had a long discussion and thought that as they were quite cheap it was worth a punt.

I have worn the wrist band ever since and still cannot tell if it is a placebo or genuine.  Since I have had it on the on-going pain in my right shoulder, cause by a separated shoulder at the AC joint (grade 3) has gone.  The muscle pain in my lower back that can be caused by riding/walking/sleeping or just about anything has gone.   I can honestly say that I have not done anything different to cause the pain to stop.  

So.... do I believe it works???   dunno..... I dont care if it is a placebo, I'm not in pain......


Also - I haven't fallen off my big boy since I've worn it - so I'm definitely not taking it off as its my lucky charm!!  Tee hee


----------



## Pen (9 August 2014)

I too am a believer.  I bought one in a sale a couple of years ago and have worn it ever since.  Soon after putting it on I was able to lift my arms above my head to remove a jumper or t-shirt, whereas previously I had become unable to do this - I was just too stiff (I'm nearly 62).  I hadn't changed anything else I was doing at the time so I attribute this 'miracle' to my Mojo wristband.

Having said that, I bought wristbands as Christmas gifts for all my family and their partners but to date they haven't been overly enthusiastic about them so maybe they don't work on everybody.


----------



## JFTDWS (9 August 2014)

Placebo.  There's quite a lot of literature on them out there.  You can even buy "sceptic bands" in the states for a couple of dollars which are identical


----------



## Tash88 (9 August 2014)

I have a wristband and my horse has the velcro patches for his bridle. He is rather quirky and to be honest, I will try anything to stop his (seemingly) random spinning, that is often accompanied with a nasty shoulder-drop. He is perfect apart from that so it is quite disheartening. I think they have made a difference - I bought the patches first at Hickstead and the wristband a couple of weeks later online. I lunged him in the patches first and like the sellers said - there was a point where my horse noticeably calmed down about 20 mins after the patches went on and he was definitely better afterwards. I'm still not convinced that it isn't a total placebo/con, but if it makes me feel better and more confident then it doesn't really matter, and the only potential harm is to my bank balance.


----------



## Puzzled (9 August 2014)

I bought one, when I tried it on I became all light headed so I thought it must be doing something! Several of my friends swear by them. The guy selling them told me that I probably get lots of static shocks off car doors and cold fingers/toes (I do!) and this would help. I can't comment on the fingers/toes till winter but I haven't had a shock off the car door since I've been wearing it!!


----------



## wildwhippet (9 August 2014)

Never underestimate the power of the placebo effect! It can be the strongest drug going!


----------



## LessThanPerfect (10 August 2014)

What is a  mojo wristband?


----------



## ester (10 August 2014)

A wristband with a holographic sticker on it.


----------



## mike121 (18 October 2016)

Tash88 said:



			I have a wristband and my horse has the velcro patches for his bridle. He is rather quirky and to be honest, I will try anything to stop his (seemingly) random spinning, that is often accompanied with a nasty shoulder-drop. He is perfect apart from that so it is quite disheartening. I think they have made a difference - I bought the patches first at Hickstead and the wristband a couple of weeks later online. I lunged him in the patches first and like the sellers said - there was a point where my horse noticeably calmed down about 20 mins after the patches went on and he was definitely better afterwards. I'm still not convinced that it isn't a total placebo/con, but if it makes me feel better and more confident then it doesn't really matter, and the only potential harm is to my bank balance.
		
Click to expand...

hello
May i know from which site you have bought a wristband for your horse???


----------



## mike121 (18 October 2016)

Tash88 said:



			I have a wristband and my horse has the velcro patches for his bridle. He is rather quirky and to be honest, I will try anything to stop his (seemingly) random spinning, that is often accompanied with a nasty shoulder-drop. He is perfect apart from that so it is quite disheartening. I think they have made a difference - I bought the patches first at Hickstead and the wristband a couple of weeks later online. I lunged him in the patches first and like the sellers said - there was a point where my horse noticeably calmed down about 20 mins after the patches went on and he was definitely better afterwards. I'm still not convinced that it isn't a total placebo/con, but if it makes me feel better and more confident then it doesn't really matter, and the only potential harm is to my bank balance.
		
Click to expand...

hello
May i know from which site you have bought a wristband for your horse???


----------

